# JVC VCR has issues playing certain tapes.



## philinchio (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a JVC Pro-Cision 19u Head which is having problems playing certain tapes properly and I'm not sure whether it's due to the tape wearing out or the heads not lining up properly. 

It will usually play regular movies (like Disney for example) without problems, but the main issues happen with recordable tapes. They are almost always in EP mode when this happens.

I put the tape in and it will play normally for a few seconds, but then the counter which records and displays the run time stops recording the time. The tape continues to play, but then the picture starts getting fuzzy on the bottom part of the screen, slowly progressing upwards until it fills the screen and then it switches to a blue "auto picture" type screen for a few seconds before displaying the video again and the pattern keeps repeating. 

Occasionally the timer will suddenly begin recording the run time again, sometimes stopping shortly thereafter or continuing for the remainder of the tape. When I fast forward the timer will also exhibit similar behavior, recording the time and then stopping only to start back again. Rewinding will record the time no matter what. It will do this with certain tapes but sometimes work fine with other recordable tapes. 

The same tape will play on my parents' combo DVD-VCR player without any timer or picture issues at all. 

I'm not sure what to do. I've cleaned the heads with special tape and that hasn't solved the problem. I'm considering taking it to a shop that specializes in VCR repair but I'm still not sure whether something in the heads is mis-aligned or if one of the magnetic sensors is malfunctioning. 

Hopefully someone here can answer my problem.


----------

